# Deep Standing Timber Bass fishing



## fieldstream13 (May 20, 2014)

With all the deep lakes in Ohio that have deep standing timber, does anyone ever fishing these areas? Seems like nearly everyone beats the banks. Some of this timber is in 50ft of water or more. It is very intimidating to me. I have caught some fish on standing timber close to the bank on jigs, but never really figured anything out.

I think it would be interesting to get other's perspectives here. Hope to get some input.


----------



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

I have had success fishing standing timber. The lake I fish most often has standing timber along the old creek channel in 15-25 ft of water.I start at the surface and work my way down. 

I'll start with a noisy surface lure like a super spook. Then throw a shallow crank or jerk bait. If neither of them produce, I'll try banging a deep diving crankbait into the timber. When you feel your lure hit the wood, pause for second or two.


----------

